# Phil?



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 15, 2012)

I for one would like to have Phil back in the saddle and posting his smart but somewhat off the wall posts/comments, I miss his sharp wit and humor, anyone else feel the same? If so please let him know here in this welcome back we miss you Phil Post?

All in favor say I, or nae if you need to?

Missing my sharp witted Yoda. lol!  

Nick


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 16, 2012)

it brings tears to my eyes that he's not here.

Harry


----------



## dlemmings (Mar 16, 2012)

I agree...miss you Phil...we are all here when the time is right for you.


----------



## twolfe (Mar 16, 2012)

I sent Phil an email on Sunday and got a response back yesterday. I told him that I was missing his presence on the forum. I'm glad I'm not alone...


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 16, 2012)

I!


----------



## gripen (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah the other day I posted on his feed about how I miss his presence. I hope he comes back when he is ready and I hope that that is soon!


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 30, 2016)

Very sad news. Phil passed away yesterday. I will remember him forever. Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Nov 30, 2016)

Very sad news indeed. Thank you for the update Yen, my condolences to his family


----------



## Rick (Dec 1, 2016)

Was not aware of this Yen. Thanks for letting us know. Been wondering about him for some time.


----------



## spider_creations (Dec 1, 2016)

This is so sad   even though I was not around on the forum when he was I still have read some of his replys/topics.


----------



## Sticky (Dec 4, 2016)

Sadness!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 6, 2017)

I am extremely sad to hear this.  Thank you, Yen, for letting it be known.  He was a humorous, intelligent and caring guy, a true friend, and an avid and knowledgeable mantis keeper.  I'm sure (and he would be glad to know) his posts here will still help and influence new hobbyists.  I salute you, Phil, for your contributions to the mantis hobby.


----------



## twolfe (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks for letting us know Yen. Phil was very active on the forum when I first joined, and I got two of my favorite species of mantids from him. We became friends but drifted apart after he left the hobby. I do miss him and his contributions.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 17, 2017)

Oh wow, so sad to hear this. Despite the fact it has been many years since he was active on the forum, his presence still lingers here and amongst those who knew him, like the reassuring prickle of gently clinging mantis feet.


----------



## jrh3 (Jan 23, 2017)

are we talking about phil in yuma? So sad to have such a good fellow member gone. He was the first forum member i ever sold a mantis to.


----------



## Jessie (Feb 16, 2017)

Wish i wouldve been around.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 16, 2017)

Oh this is sad   I really enjoyed Phil's posts and his early fly maggot experiments


----------

